# Artest to the Lakers



## Kobester888 (Jul 8, 2005)

http://msn.foxsports.com/mlb/wcStory?contentId=6534058&storyNumber=2

I am not sure if we should get him. I think he'll do well the first year but then I think he will eventually cause problems. Look at the Kings he brought them to the playoffs the year he went to Sac now Sac ain't s***. I know Phil is pretty good at keeping nutcases in check but he didn't do too well with JR Rider and Artest got a lot of JR Rider in him.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kobester888 said:


> http://msn.foxsports.com/mlb/wcStory?contentId=6534058&storyNumber=2
> 
> I am not sure if we should get him. I think he'll do well the first year but then I think he will eventually cause problems. Look at the Kings he brought them to the playoffs the year he went to Sac now Sac ain't s***. I know Phil is pretty good at keeping nutcases in check but he didn't do too well with JR Rider and Artest got a lot of JR Rider in him.


This will be very interesting.

The only problem is that the Kings are most likely going to take Kwame because he is an expiring contact. It would be best to keep Kwame because the lineup; Kobe, Artest, Odom, and Kwame would be an outstanding defensive group


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

well it sounds like we wouldnt have to give up much to get him. That would be nice. I think Phil could handle him. It is Kobe that I think might butt heads with Ron Ron. Kobe is so intense about basketball, and Artest seems to only play basketball to get paid. But he is a great player when on the court, and if the team is winning, everything else gets smoothed over a bit.


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

elcap15 said:


> well it sounds like we wouldnt have to give up much to get him. That would be nice. I think Phil could handle him. It is Kobe that I think might butt heads with Ron Ron. Kobe is so intense about basketball, and Artest seems to only play basketball to get paid. But he is a great player when on the court, and if the team is winning, everything else gets smoothed over a bit.


I think Kobe would probably be the one player in the league that he would listen to. Ron Artest doesn't make much money (only $6.5 million)* but yeah you're probably right about his committment level. I don't think Ron's a reliable player (too much baggage) and you also have to keep in mind this article was written by a Kings fan who would like nothing more than to dump their headache on their former "rivals".* *Sacramento also would be very lucky to be able to pry Luke Walton in a sign and trade (remember the player in question has to agree to such a deal). The Kings are not going to get equal value for Artest.*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Didn't Artest say that he wanted to play in Los Angeles a couple of years ago...and I'm pretty sure he and Kobe are friends.

If we don't have to give up much for him, I think we should give it a go and see what the man can do. You would have the best offensive player in the league and arguably the best defender in the league playing side-by-side.

It could be a deadly combo.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

If Artest could stay focused and out of trouble it would be a deadly combo. The problem is, Artest hasnt stayed focused or out of trouble for like 5 years. He played well for the end of the season after he got traded to the Queens and that is it.

I still think it would be worth the gamble seeing as we wouldnt have to give up much to get him.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I was 100% against this trade last time it was brought up when the Pacers wanted Odom or Bynum. I would still be against that. But getting this guy for a bargain would be very hard to say no too. Kobe could play his freelance style of defense with a guy like Artest smothering other perimeter players. We could push closer to dare I say it, a defensive minded team. Also, Artest shoots a low percentage because he takes awful jumpshots, but the guy really is a force in the post offensively. I say what the hell, let's do it.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Seriously, we have nothing to lose. Let's just deal Luke/Sasha or Kwame for him.

If anyone get control this guy, it's Phil. It's certainly worth a shot.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I would do it for Luke Walton and another player not kwame. Not because kwame's so great but he's our best post defender and to me Luke is a real liability defensively and we need a better athlete at 3. 

I mentioned this before with the Walton part. Add an Artest, get a starting pg either sign Francis when he's dumped by the Knicks which I think happens this summer or via the MLE add another 1st rd draft pick someone tough minded and intense and we would be contenders without giving up odom, Bynum or our best defender inside kwame. 

We could keep the continuity and build with better players at the same time.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Not worried about Artest mentally PJ had a headcase in Rodman and controlled him, Plus Kobe would help and Artest would be energized playing with a winner.


----------



## Kobester888 (Jul 8, 2005)

I love Kwame's interior defense but his inability to get rebounds and hustle for loose balls is what makes me dislike Kwame. I mean the ball will be right in front of his face and all he does is watch the opposition come from the other end of the court to pick it up. I say we get rid of Kwame for Artest and try to pick up someone like a Jarvis Hayes or a Jason Maxiell. Not much of an upgrade but they have 20 times more heart than Kwame.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I say do it. Not sure who are centers are going to be though... if we get rid of Mihm.

I wonder if Artest would be the PF or SF on the team. I really want Odom being SF again on this team.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I don't know if the Kings would take Walton. They already have Martin and just gave the MLE to Salmons. I think they would want Kwame, Cook, Evans for Artest and Rahim.


----------



## Maddocks (Jun 16, 2006)

when ron was being traded from the pacers, phil and kobe told mitch to "get R done" ron was so sure of the trade, brought a house in LA. he wants LA, and LA wants him.

go it mitch


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

"Crazy" Ron Artest to the Lakers?

That would be a dream come true... 

I'd trade anyone not named Bryant or Bynum for this guy. 

I'm salivating, right now... Goddam you Kobester888!!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

this thread should be titled "Rodman experiment #2".

Why would anyone want such a loser on the Lakers. His defense is very good, but his shooting is horrific most of the time. He has problems being told what to do, and has insane ADD and wants to either retire one week, or stay here the next.

He'd be worth trading Kwame for though. :biggrin: But I'd trade Kwame for a bag of chips and a soda.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> He'd be worth trading Kwame for though. :biggrin: But I'd trade Kwame for a bag of chips and a soda.


Only ranch flavored Doritos and a Cactus Cooler.:biggrin:


----------



## Maddocks (Jun 16, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> this thread should be titled "Rodman experiment #2".
> 
> Why would anyone want such a loser on the Lakers. His defense is very good, but his shooting is horrific most of the time. He has problems being told what to do, and has insane ADD and wants to either retire one week, or stay here the next.
> 
> He'd be worth trading Kwame for though. :biggrin: But I'd trade Kwame for a bag of chips and a soda.


i think artest would be happy to be in LA. he wanted to be in LA. and im sure kobe and phil can slap him into shape if he got out of line. they would be doing him a favor. mitch just needs to do it instead of wishing on a star with a tooth under his pillow thinking he will get 1 dollar.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Who cares if Artest can't shoot? Our problem isn't on the offensive end, it's on the defensive end. We have Kobe. That's all the scoring and shooting we need.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

No Kwame please, Walton+ fillers for Artest. KWame would be used to get another big boy like Gasol or JO.
Man a line up with Kobe, Artest, Lamar and Gasol/JO!! Haha I can feel it..


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Who cares if Artest can't shoot? Our problem isn't on the offensive end, it's on the defensive end. We have Kobe. That's all the scoring and shooting we need.


Exactly. Kobe is a one man offense. (Obviously I am exaggerating a bit here).


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Trade Kwame and get it done. Kwame is an expiring contract anyway. Get Ron here and see what happens. He only has two years left on his contract.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

This would make my day, seriously.

Would love to have Ron playing for Lakers.


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

do you guys really think the Kings would help us though?


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

I would ask Kobe first. If Kobe says "yes", pull the trigger. 

As much as everybody loves ARtest, he went to Sacramento and they sucked. I think if you get him with Kobe, and he respects Kobe, then great things can happen. It's all about Kobe getting along with this guy. Kobe has lots of respect around the league so that might not be a problem.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Because of his low trade value, I think this would be an amazing steal. Defense is what this team needs, and Ron Ron is as good as they come.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

P-Rez25 said:


> do you guys really think the Kings would help us though?


This is where it gets iffy. There are still teams out there who would take a chance on Artest (Wolves for example). The Lakers will have to give up more than any team to pull this off. Kwame is a good start since he is an expiring big. It won't be enough. Young talent such as Farmar and future picks will have to be included. My preference would be the S&T with Luke if they would actually accept it. That way we can use Kwame's contract to package Bynum for another All-Star.


----------



## Maddocks (Jun 16, 2006)

compsciguy78 said:


> I would ask Kobe first. If Kobe says "yes", pull the trigger.



kobe and phil said get artest for how long now....it just needs to get done already.


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

According to Hoopshype, Ron Artest could come to the Lakers!?

http://www.hoopshype.com/


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Trade Rumors*

It's never a good thing when rumors are leaked that the Lakers have a better chance than the Heat of acquiring Ron Artest. I would assume that means that the Kings front office is trying to the Heat to up the offer. It wouldn't even have to be as good considering Miami is the east. If it takes Kwame, 1st rounder, and maybe Jordan Farmar, I say do it. It's still highway robbery for the talent. At this point, we need to take these sort of gambles since the Lakers have very limited trade pieces to work with. Let Phil do what he can do and if it doesn't work, blow it up. Artest contract expires in two years anyways.


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Trade Rumors*

I'm not so sure though, I would not want Artest on my team...I think the Lakers should focus on trying to acquire J-O instead of a headcase like Artest


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Trade Rumors*



ChadWick said:


> I'm not so sure though, I would not want Artest on my team...I think the Lakers should focus on trying to acquire J-O instead of a headcase like Artest


Difference is... Artest we can get for cheap, because of his headcase problems. JO it sounds like we're giving up an awful lot for a injury proned player, plus I don't like the idea... of getting rid of Odom for JO.


----------



## Maddocks (Jun 16, 2006)

i rather have artest and grant hill then JO for the price we would need to pay.

im not a big odom fan, but he can play when he puts his mind to it.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

I dont think we'll get artest unless we beef up our offer

supposedly the heat might offer

#20 pick + Haslem + filler

the Rocket might offer

Snyder + Sura + #26 pick + filler

Highly doubt the Kings would want Cook + Sasha + #19 pick + fillers


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

dannyM said:


> supposedly the heat might offer
> 
> #20 pick + Haslem + filler


Thats pretty good. If Udon is available, I say we go for him too. 


Cook for Haslem, straight up. Gowdammit just do it Mitch!


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Why would the Kings want Haslem? He is not going to help them make the playoffs. They want an expiring contract and a draft pick. Adding a young talent wouldn't hurt. 

Kwame, #19 is a better offer than Haslem, #20. But I think the Heat offer would be Jwill and #20 for Ron. That might entice the Kings more.


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

I was listening to am570 radio..and it appears Artest has requested to be traded to Miami. That is the only place he wants to go right now. If the lakers really wanted artest, we should have made a deal for him 6 months ago.


----------



## Maddocks (Jun 16, 2006)

artest to miami....never!


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

Maddocks said:


> artest to miami....never!


Good let him go there. Then maybe he'll actually start to appreciate everything that Kobe did for him.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Why would the Kings want Haslem? He is not going to help them make the playoffs. They want an expiring contract and a draft pick. Adding a young talent wouldn't hurt.
> 
> Kwame, #19 is a better offer than Haslem, #20. But I think the Heat offer would be Jwill and #20 for Ron. That might entice the Kings more.


Kwame and the #19 pick isn't better then Haslem and the #20 pick. Haslem > Kwame by quite a bit.


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

Eternal said:


> Kwame and the #19 pick isn't better then Haslem and the #20 pick. Haslem > Kwame by quite a bit.


I totally agree..anybody whose seen both of these guys play would be insane to pick kwame over haslem. Plus the draft picks are the same 19 and 20.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

But Kwame's contract is expiring. I have no idea how long Haslem is under contract.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

elcap15 said:


> But Kwame's contract is expiring. I have no idea how long Haslem is under contract.


If you want to look at it that way, sure, but your getting a solid player in Haslem. Either way I guess you can't go wrong. The problem is, the Lakers need to go over the top on a trade for Artest, since he is in the same division and the Kings hate the Lakers. I really don't think it would be worth going after Artest, since the Kings will be wanting alot from the Lakers.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

elcap15 said:


> But Kwame's contract is expiring. I have no idea how long Haslem is under contract.


4 yrs.


----------

